# How soon to drive?



## RedCC (Jul 9, 2013)

I have a 5 minute drive to pick up my daughter from school. How soon after surgery did you drive?


----------



## melissafitz (May 5, 2013)

I drove 6 days after surgery. I was told that there were no particular restrictions on driving . . . that I could drive as long as I was not on narcotic pain meds once I was able to turn my head. I know for at least the first couple days of driving, I was able to turn my head, though it was not comfortable when I had turn to look over my shoulder.

Hope this helps!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I drove about nine days after surgery. I had some stiffness (herniated disc) and had some minor trouble turning my head.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

The only restriction is not driving while on narcotic pain pills.

As long as you can turn your head - you should be fine.

I drove myself to the lab 5 days post op.


----------



## RedCC (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks! I am feeling good so I think I will drive Tuesday.


----------



## gelf (Jun 20, 2011)

i drove 3 days after surgery, but i'm not normal!


----------



## kristiemarie (Oct 7, 2013)

I had my surgery Saturday morning and drove the next Wednesday. As long as you can reliably and safely turn your head to drive, you're good to go. I was slightly stiff and wouldn't have driven a long distance.

I have zero problem functioning normally with the narcotics (i'm not an addict, just have a high tolerance for it) and as long as I didn't take my pill immediately before driving I felt safe taking my kid to school.


----------

